# 922 reboot load up time



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Is it normal for the 922 to take 5+ mins to finally load up after a hard or soft reset?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

kcolg30 said:


> Is it normal for the 922 to take 5+ mins to finally load up after a hard or soft reset?


 Yes mine has taken several minutes to reload/restart, whatever it does...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Should be little less then that - I would (without measure) say 3 mins, but if you want I could measure it for you.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Should be little less then that - I would (without measure) say 3 mins, but if you want I could measure it for you.


 Do you have one?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Umm ? Need technical advise ?  By obvious reason, I could play with any model regardless the provider or manufacturer.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Umm ? Need technical advise ?  By obvious reason, I could play with any model regardless the provider or manufacturer.


That's good to know...thanks


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Out of curiosity and in the interest of furthering world peace, I just now did a red button reset on my VIP922 and timed boot up time. It was exactly 5 minutes from pressing the button until live TV was displayed.

Repeated the test. Same results. 5 minutes from button press until live TV.

YMMV.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

l8er said:


> Out of curiosity and in the interest of furthering world peace, I just now did a red button reset on my VIP922 and timed boot up time. It was exactly 5 minutes from pressing the button until live TV was displayed.
> 
> Repeated the test. Same results. 5 minutes from button press until live TV.
> 
> YMMV.


Yep....that's the deal...:grin:


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

l8er said:


> Out of curiosity and in the interest of furthering world peace, I just now did a red button reset on my VIP922 and timed boot up time. It was exactly 5 minutes from pressing the button until live TV was displayed.
> 
> Repeated the test. Same results. 5 minutes from button press until live TV.
> 
> YMMV.


Our 922 takes about 5 minutes to reboot. Horribly slow, especially when we need it to reboot after a freeze-up.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

For the short time I was with DirecTV, the HR-20 actually took almost 10 minutes to boot up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Typically 5 minutes sounds about right... but there are some circumstances (especially if your reboot is following a receiver lockup) where I have observed mine taking 10-15 minutes to come fully back to normal service.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps TV play its role in delays, while using Athletic Works Chronograph, 922 and Dell 2408 monitor, I got the time as 4:14. From plug the cord to a picture.


----------

